# richTable sort funktioniert nicht



## DanielS (6. Apr 2012)

Guten Tag,

wir benutzen RichFaces und Jboss, beides in der aktuellen Version, und möchten eine einfache richDataTable sortierbar machen. Leider funktioniert auch folgender simpler xhtml code nicht:

[XML]
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml"
	xmlns:ui="http://java.sun.com/jsf/facelets"
	xmlns:h="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html"
	xmlns:f="http://java.sun.com/jsf/core"
	xmlns:rich="http://richfaces.org/rich">

<rich:dataTable id="testTable" value="#{meineKlasse.test}" var="u">

	<rich:column sortBy="#{u}">
		<f:facet name="header">
			<hutputText value="Test:" />
		</f:facet>

		<hutputText value="#{u}" />

	</rich:column>

</rich:dataTable>

</html>

[/XML]

Die Liste, die zurückgegeben wird, ist vom Typ ArrayList<Integer>.
Die Tabelle an sich funktioniert, nur leider werden die "Sortierbuttons" nicht angezeigt (sowohl Chrome als auch FF). Außerdem ist mir aufgefallen, dass Firefox den Doctype als falsch (rot) anzeigt, hat das vielleicht etwas damit zu tun?

Kann uns vielleicht jemand helfen?

Viele Grüße und vielen Dank im Vorraus
Daniel


----------



## DanielS (12. Apr 2012)

weiß niemand weiter? Habe das Problem leider immer noch.

Viele Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Fant (16. Apr 2012)

Hast du hier mal geschaut?
RichFaces Showcase

Gruß Fant


----------

